# XP - Probleme



## lucide (9. Mai 2004)

Hab lange überlegt, ob ich beim letzten Posting weitermache oder ein neues Thema eröffne!  Letzteres erscheint mir sinnvoller!

Jedenfalls hab ich jetzt XP installiert, und mußte einige Änderungen festellen, wo ich hoffe, daß ihr mir weiterhelft! 

- Warum erscheint jetzt nicht mehr in der Taskleiste rechts unten  die Energieleistungen meines Laptops, wieviel Prozent geladen wurde etc., was früher der Fall war?

- Warum wurde zwar alte Software übernommen (zumindest im Explorer), erscheint jedoch nicht in den Programmen bzw. in der Softwareliste (Systemsteuerung) Kann ich das so einfach cutten und neu installieren?

- Außerdem erscheint es so, daß ich im Prinzip so alles neu installieren müßte, wie auch das Modem (bzw. Treiber). Warum hat er die alten Einstellungen nicht einfach so übernommen? Müßte ich das bei allen Optionen wie auch Grafikkarte etc übernehmen?

Gebt mir mal bitte schnell ein paar Tips,  wie ich so schnell wie möglich den Übergang von ME zu XP handle.  Ist echt dringend! Pc ist mein Arbeitswerkzeug!


----------



## lucide (9. Mai 2004)

lucide hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - Warum erscheint jetzt nicht mehr in der Taskleiste rechts unten  die Energieleistungen meines Laptops, wieviel Prozent geladen wurde etc., was früher der Fall war?



=> Dieses Problem hat sich erledigt!

Bräuchte jedoch dringend ein Tip, wie ich die "alten" Programme loswerde. Denn sie wurden zwar übernommen, funktionieren aber nicht mehr. Und ein uninstall kann ich auch nicht finden, auch nicht über systemsteuerung/Software. Gibt es spezielle Programme, die diese Programme räumen können?


----------



## pinkpanther (9. Mai 2004)

Festplatte formatieren ist das einfachste, und dies ist vorallem statt eines Upgrades von einer älteren Windows Version zu empfehlen.


----------



## lolilol (9. Mai 2004)

und wenn dir das zu viel Arbeit ist... wenn du die Software einfach nocheinmal neun genau ÜBER die alte Installierst, müssten in den meisten Fällen die alten Einstellungen größtenteils übernommen werden und die Einträge in der Sys.Steuerung sind dann auch wieder da....

aber ich gebe keine Garantie, dass das bei allen Programmen funktioniert, ist aber eine Methode, bei der wenig "Restmüll" übrigbleibt.

Wegen dem übernehmen der alten Treiber + Co.:
Das geht allgemein zu großen Teilen gut, bei Win XP ist es jedoch schwierig, da hier oft eigene Treiber beötigt werden.... gibt es eigentlich nur bei allem Treiber aktuallisieren!

Greez
loli


----------



## lucide (9. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von pinkpanther _
> *Festplatte formatieren ist das einfachste, und dies ist vorallem statt eines Upgrades von einer älteren Windows Version zu empfehlen. *



Wär vielleicht nicht schlecht! Wie würde ich da vorgehen müssen?


----------



## Nightcrawler (9. Mai 2004)

Windows XP in CD oder Combolaufwerk einlegen.

Laptop von CD booten lassen, IM BIOS einstellen das von CD geboot werden soll.

Wenn der Installbildschirm von XP fertig geladen hat.
Auf XP neusinstall gehen.
Dort Primäre Partion formatieren (Laufwerk wo jetzt dein Xp drauf ist).

Und dann einfach anweisungen folgen (ist wie bei WinME).

Gruß

Nightcrawler


----------



## lucide (10. Mai 2004)

Sorry, aber manchmal schreib ich immer schneller als ich denke.
War mir dann auch eingefallen, daß es so funktioniert (von früheren Installationen).
Aber dennoch danke für die Info (ist ja auch für andere Hilfreich).
Jedenfalls funktioniert jetzt alles einwandfrei, außer...............

1. Warum dauert es jetzt so ewig, daß mein Browser (Firefox) die Seiten ewig läd?
2. das dringendere problem: warum zeigt es mir die Seiten nicht mehr wie früher an? Sprich, fettgedruckte Zeilen (gerade bei tutorials) werden verschwommen angezeigt. (Screenshot könnt ich erst morgen nachliefern, muß erst die Grafikprogramme neu installieren) Treiber und so weiter sind aktualisiert.  Dies ist echt super wichtig für mich, da ich mit Grafiken arbeite und sie schon einwandfrei dargestellt werden sollten!


----------



## lucide (10. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von lucide _
> *
> 2. das dringendere problem: warum zeigt es mir die Seiten nicht mehr wie früher an? Sprich, fettgedruckte Zeilen (gerade bei tutorials) werden verschwommen angezeigt. (Screenshot könnt ich erst morgen nachliefern, muß erst die Grafikprogramme neu installieren) Treiber und so weiter sind aktualisiert.  Dies ist echt super wichtig für mich, da ich mit Grafiken arbeite und sie schon einwandfrei dargestellt werden sollten! *



Wär echt toll, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Glaub nämlich, daß meine alten Treiber nicht kompatibel mit XP sind. Hab mir auch schon neue heruntergeladen. Nur jetzt die Frage: Wo kopiere ich sie hin, damit die Treiberaktualisierung sie erkennt? Sprich, was in System32, und was darin in drivers? Ist echt dringend, sonst würd ich nicht nerven 
Danke euch! 
Oder ne andere Ahnung, wie ich dieses Problem löse?


----------



## Nightcrawler (10. Mai 2004)

einfach die Datei anklicken und der Treiber installiert sich selber.

Weiß ja leider nicht welche Grafikkarte du hast ?

Gruß

Nightcrawler


PS.: wie lange hast du eigentlcih einen Computer wenn du nicht weißt wie treiber installiert werden.


----------



## lucide (10. Mai 2004)

Du bist ja lustig, wenns mit anklicken getan wär, hätte ich auch nicht gepostet! So blöd bin ich nun auch wieder nicht.
Die Dateien sind leider einzeln. Es sei denn du kennst ne gute Seite, wo ich kompakt herunterladen kann und sie mir automatisch installiert werden (per klick versteht sich).


P.S. Ich denk daß ich nicht so ganz so dumm im Umgang mit dem Pc bin, aber ich kenne sehr sehr viele Leute, die seit ewigkeiten nen PC besitzen und grad mal nur WORD bedienen können........kein weiterer Kommentar......


----------



## Sergo (10. Mai 2004)

@lucide 
Ich glaub nicht das du einfach ohne zu googeln ein Treiber hier findest! Schau dich mal um, musst ja nicht gleich ein post wegen sowas öffnen !


----------



## Nightcrawler (10. Mai 2004)

Kannst du mir dann bitte Verraten, welche Grafikkarte du hast ?
Kann dir dann sonst nicht helfen ?

Sorry wegen der Frage im PS von mir.
Wusste wirklich nicht du so viel schwierigkeiten mit dem Laptop hast.

gruß

Nightcrawler


----------



## lucide (10. Mai 2004)

Kann es sein, daß sich die Grafikarte SIS 630 schimpft?
Hersteller meines laptops ist Natcomp (leider schon veraltet und Noname) und wie ich jetzt feststellen mußte hängt das mit Gericom (leider pleite gegangen) zusammen. Bin grad auf der Seite um von da vielleicht Treiber zu bekommen, aber bis jetzt...... nix.

Und zu Sergo:
Mir ist logisch daß ich hier keinen Treiber finde, und glaub mir, bin die ganze Zeit schon am googeln. Wegen nix, öffne ich kein Posting.
Sorrry, aber bin grad echt etwas gereizt!
Ich brauch momentan grad echt Hilfe (und dafür ist ja dieses Forum da) und ich brauch da nicht solche Sprüche.


----------



## Nightcrawler (11. Mai 2004)

Halllo lucide,

schau mal hier hin.
ist die Orginal Downloadseite von SIS.

LINK 

Ich glaube aber für die SIS 630 gibt es keinen  XP Treiber mehr 

Gruß

Nightcrawler

PS.: GERICOM ist nicht PLEITE. Wurde von irgendeiner Anderen Firma aufgekauft und kann aber unter alten  Namen weiter verkaufen.


----------



## fluessig (11. Mai 2004)

Der SIS630 Treiber sollte bei XP dabei sein. Ich hab auch ein Gericom Notebook , auf dem ohne Probleme XP Home lief. Momentan ist Win2k drauf und selbst das liefert einen guten Treiber mit.
Passieren die Darstellungsfehler tatsächlich bei Grafik und Schrift? Ich lese eigentlich nur Schrift aus deinem Posting. 
Kann es sein, dass die Auflösung niedriger ist als die vom Notebookdisplay möglich.


----------



## Nightcrawler (11. Mai 2004)

Habe eben gefunden Universaltreiber für  SIS 630 für XP

Musste UniVGA Graffik  Treiber klicker und dann XP.
Der erste Trieber ist es gleich.
Aber Achtung ca 36 MB

gruß

Nightcrawler

Bei meinem Gericom Laptop ist eine Geforce Grafikkarte drin und habe somit keine Probleme, wenn ich neue Treiber brauche http://www.nvidea.com und fertig.


----------



## en2k (11. Mai 2004)

@lucide: Wenn Du dich über verschwommene Schrift beschwerst, dann schau mal, ob in deinen Anzeigeeinstellungen ClearType -Schrift aktiviert ist. Die soll ja bei TFT- (Laptop-) Anzeigen Wunder wirken. Ich hab's mal spaßeshalber ausprobiert (auf Röhren- und TFT-Bildschirm) und hatte den gleichen Effekt. Irgendwann schau'n dann beide Augen in 2 verschiedene Richtungen. 

Ciao, Nino


----------



## lucide (11. Mai 2004)

Zu fluessig: Ja es handelt sich tatsächlich nur um die Schrift, daß heißt die fettgedruckte, die andere ist normal.

Zu Nightcrawler: 
Danke dir für die Mühe der Suche. Ich denke jetzt sogar, daß flüssig recht hat. 

Zu en2k:
Könnte vielleicht die Lösung sein. Bin grad am Suchen, aber ich find nirgends, wo ich dies einstellen kann.  Ein Tip?

Möchte mich echt bei euch für eure Bemühungen und Geduld mit mir bedanken!

Aber noch mal zu dem anderen Problem, daß es ewig dauert, daß  die Seiten laden. Hatte dies Problem vorher nie. Wie könnte ich dies lösen?  Ist dies vom Anbieter (sind die gleichen wie vorher) abhängig oder muß man doch irgendwo  noch eine Einstellung vornehmen?

Sorry echt für meine Unkenntnis in dieser Hinsicht!
Aber wenn man nicht probiert, lernt man ja auch nicht.


----------



## fluessig (11. Mai 2004)

Du hast nur geschrieben, dass es bei Firefox lange dauert. Ist der IE denn wirklich schneller?

Das kann ich mir nämlich nicht vorstellen - aber ich lass mich ja gern mal überaschen.


----------



## lucide (11. Mai 2004)

Beide waren gleich schnell, jedoch sind sie extrem langsam nach der Xp-Installation

Zur Anzeigeeinstellung:
Habs dann doch gefunden. Jedoch war mit deinerm Vorschlag dann die normale Schrift verschwommen. Wenn ich diese Möglichkeit komplett ausklicke, funktioniert es !
Juhuuuuu, dieses Problem (was im Endeffekt nur winzig war) ist gelöst


----------

